# has anybody tried out Ruby marsh Nevada?



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

Years ago I went out to Ruby marsh with my grandfather to try bass fishing (he was a life-long resident of Nevada)
Anyway I've been kinda nastalgic about days gone by and such lately and thought about making a bit of a road trip, since the Duck season has been pretty good so far, I thought about trying the Ruby Marsh for Ducks.

On google earth the place looks similar in size ( it looks a bit bigger on Google) and style to Fish Springs. While there is a website for fish springs listing information, hunting regulations and road conditions, I haven't stumbled onto anything like that for the Ruby Marsh area (I understand it is a federal reserve like Fish springs) so far that's about the only info I've gleaned from the net. Has anyone went out there to go duck hunting?

I'm wondering;

Whats it like? what are the Nevada regs (and non-resident fees) like?

is hunting even permited there? are there special regs just for Ruby Marsh?

and although the trip is mostly a road trip with hunting ducks as the excuse, would it be worth the time and travel?

Thanks in advance for any info, Curlyjo


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I hunted in the Ruby Valley when I was a kid in fact I killed my first deer not far from that marsh. We used to catch some really nice trout out of there. There were always ducks and geese around. I am not sure about the regs on the preserve but I will see if I can get hold of a couple friends that live in Nevada and ask them.

Here is a link to a site I found there were some links to maps on the left side.

http://www.stateparks.com/ruby_lake.html


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

try this: http://www.fws.gov/rubylake/recreation/ ... ntregs.htm

From what I understand, Ruby Lake NWR breeds a sizable portion of redheads and cans, could be worth a try.


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the quick responses! Thanks for the links Surkf n Turf and Luv2fsh&hnt. It's funny how the web searches work, I typed in several variations of "Ruby marsh" & "ruby federal wildlife refuge"and went to the nevada fish and game site, I found general info but not exactly what I was after, but you hit just what I was looking for. hopefully with a little more searching I can find a map of the areas they list open for hunting.

I'd hate to goto a brand new area blind, unprepared and get into trouble, or waste a lot of time and effort because I didn't do my homework. 

It's all looking pretty interesting for a hunting trip!


----------



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.fws.gov/rubylake/RubyLake.JPG heres a map that i found of of the property good luck if you go


----------

